# Aptaujas >  Elektronikas pulciņi skolās.

## Raimonds1

Nesen intereses pēc apzvanīju 5 rajonu skolu pārvalžu atbildīgos par ārpusklases nodarbībām skolniekiem un uzzināju, ka šajos Rīgai tuvajos rajonos ir 2! elektronikas pulciņi. Protams, ka visu nosaka entuziastu trūkums un algas, bet nu, ja it kā Latvija ir paziņojusi, ka tā iet uz augstas pievienotas vērrtības ražošanu, tad šis cipars nu nekādi nav labs. Kādas būtu iespējas veidot virtuālu elektronikas pulciņu, netā?

----------


## GTC

Vajadzētu ielikt aptaujā punktu *3. Vairāk nekā 3.*
Kad mācījos pamatskolā ( .... - 1986), klasē ar elektroniku (toreiz ar ''radiotehniku''), nodarbojāmies 5 cilv., kad iestājos RRAT (VEF) tehnikumā (1986 - 1990), kursā tādi bijām 4. cilv., kaut arī nemācījos radioelektroniku (diemžēl, lai cik man to toreiz gribējās!).
Šodienas situācija LV, gan skolās, gan ārpusskolās ir diemžēl ļoti bēdīga! Par to bija apspriede ''draugos'', attiecīgajos domubiedros.
http://www.draugiem.lv/groups/group.php ... anguage=lv (skat. trešajā lappā - ''Kā ir ar elektronikas pulciņiem skolās'')
Liepājā, kur pats dzīvoju, (cik man zināms) ir tikai viena vieta, kur bērni un skolēni ar šīm lietām var nodarboties, t. i. ''Jauno Tehniķu Stacijā''. Biju dzirdējis ka ar šo mācību gadu (2006 - 2007) tiks izveidots radioelektronikas pulciņš kādā vidusskolā, bet vai ir izveidojies, pagaidām vēl nēesmu painteresējies.
Lūk, tāda situācija.   ::

----------


## dmd

jāpiezīmē, ka liepājā, JTS var darboties būtībā visu vecumu cilvēki.

----------


## Didzis

Forumi jau ir kautkas līdzīgs, tikai virtuāls pulciņš un kā zināms ar virtuālu desu paēdis nebūsi. Ir jau arī otra puse šim jautājumam. Nav jau nemaz tik daudz gribētāju apgūt elektroniku un līdz ar to lauku skolā pilnvērtīgu pulciņu izveidot grūti. Pulciņa vadītājam  nepietiek ar specoiālu tehnisko izglītību, bet vēl, par savu naudu, jāiegūst otra pedagoģiskā izglītība, tikai tad var oficiāli strādāt.Tiklīdz ir nodibināts  pulciņš, tā tūlīt no vadītāja prasa rezultātus, bet kur tu ņemsi lauku skolā elektronikas ģēnijus. Normāls vecis, kurš pats māk lodāmuru turēt rokā un varētu to citiem iemācīt, diez vai ies vēl mācīties pedagoģiju un cīnīsies ar visām birokrātiskajām lietām. Tā visa rezultātā ir kā ir, jeb drīzāk nav nekā. Ir jau arī citi varianti kā apgūt radiolietas. Doāju, ka privātu konsultāciju un varbūt arī apmācību neviens no radioamatieriem jaunajiem censoņiem neatteiks. Vajag tik painteresētie un gan jau miestā atradīsie kāds amatnieks,kurš ar radiolietām ir uz tu. Vismaz pie manis var griezties droši. Ko varēšu palīdzēšu un mācību maksu arī neprasīšu. Būtu tikai interese.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ar tām prakriskajām lietam ir tā, ka jāsasniedz kaut kāds praktisko iemaņu līmenis un tad jau nākamais Hanzas elektronikas veidotajs vai darbinieks strāda patstāvīgi, reizi pa reizei pakonsultejoties forumā vai neta kādu shēmu paskatotites. Kā tās pamata prakses iemacīt, tas ir jautājums, teoriju jau var pamācit un izdomāt , ka labak izskaidrot labu labo.

----------


## Vinchi

Netā informācijas par elektroniku tiešam ir daudz vajag tikai zināt kādu svešvalodu. Pats no forumiem un tutoriāļiem lielāko daļu esmu iemācījies.

Bet pastāv vēl viena problēma. Pirms 5 gadiem kad vēl dzīvoju Liepājā bija problēmas dabūt detaļas. Vietējās bodītēs varēja dabūt tikai kādu pretestību. Mikrokontroleri un MAX232 vajadzēja braukt uz Rīgu pirkt.

Būtu labi skolās darbmācības stundās atvēlēt kādu stundu lodēšanai un elektronikai.

----------


## marizo

Īstenībā man sākumā tikdaudz problēmu nesagādāja informācijas un zināšanu trūkums, kā tas, ka detaļas nebija pieejamas.

Vinchi, es jau nebūtu pret lodēšanu darbmācības stundās skolā, bet tam visam vajag līdzekļus, kuru skolām diemžēl pietrūkst.   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Nopirkt 10 lētā gala lodāmurus un dažas tekstolīta plates nav taču tas pats kas iekārtot datorklasi. Tas par to bļaušanu ka nav naudas ir tikai tāds iemesls lai izspiestu naudu kādam skolas direktoram priekš jauna kompja. Atņemtu 100Ls no kancelejas precēm un stabili iekārtotu lodēšanas stūrīti mazā skolā.

Bet pie mums jau valstī akcents tiek likts specializēto ekonomikas klašu iekārtošanu, visi domā ka pēc tam varēs strādāt par lieliem šefiem. Beigās no ekonomistiem sanāk tikai apkalpojošais personāls.

----------


## konis22

Es tā filozofējot esmyu nācis pie sprieduma kad nav jau jēgas mums uzspiest neko skolās kautvai radiotehniku!!!!Protams ja to lietu iekustinātu tad kādam rastos velme turpināt un izkost šito lietu bet jaunie cilvēciņi pieraduši ka visu var nopirkt un nekas nav jāmeklē un visu dabūtvar !!!!!Tad kad e biju mazāks tad nevarēja dabūt kautvai tādu pašu lietu kā kabatas rādžu vai plejieri tā pa lētu naudu tākā tagad un ja esi mazturīgs tad vienīgais ir meklēt un domāt paām!!!!
   Šodien nevienam neskapēc neliekas ka elektronika varētu būt noderīga!!!!!Noderīgāka citiem ščiet dzeršana un vazāšanās pa ielām!!!!!Nav ne kāds brīnums ka mūsdienās āksti vien daudzkur ir kas neprot pat vadu noizolēt.
šito lietu vajadzētu pakustināt tiešām!!!!Pietiks tiem gudrākajiem naudu bāst nejēgā kabatās un taukos mirkt!!!!!!
Es vispār nesaprotu kapēc mēs latvijā neko neražojam bet visu tikai iepērkam!!!!!

----------


## Vinchi

Izglītības sistēmu mēs neizmainīsim, vienīgais lieterīgais risinājums ir sagatavot vairāk pamācošu rakstu forumā un izturēties iecietīgi pret iesācēju jautājumiem.

----------


## dmd

varbūt vajadzētu uztaisīt sēriju ar vienkāršām shēmām un paskaidrojumiem, kā tās darbojas.
es zinu, ka ir pilna gūgle ar tām, un itkā jau nav baigā jēga atkārtot to visu, bet - 
ne visi prot angļu un nujau arī krievu valodu.
ir ļoti daudz shēmu, kur parādīts gatavs verķis - nopērc detaļas, salodē un ies, bet pamaz ir tādu, kur būtu paskaidrots, kā tas viss darbojas, ar ko nodarbojas katra pretestība un kondensators, kāpēc tiem ir tādas vērtības (ar kondensatoriem ir īpaši īsi). ir gadijies novērtot situācijas, kad cilvēks ir uzlodējis vairākas shēmas uz opampiem, un citām mikrenēm, bet apzīmējums "darlingtona pāris" liek šim brīnīties - kas tas tāds?

būtu vienkāršāk uztaisīt vairākus vienkāršus rakstus, nekā mēģināt izgudrot, kāpēc neiet jaunieša X shēma, kas atrasta internetā.

un protams, paceļas pašapziņa, ka kautkas ir darīts lietas labā.

biki juceklīgi, bet cerams, ka ideja ir saprotama.

----------


## janispu

Radio/elektronikas pulciņš skolā - tas ir labi, detaļas arī var nopirkt, tikai kur jūs ņemsiet to cilvēku, ko nolikt bērnu priekšā. Skola var atļauties tērēt algā šai personai ar kārtu 50Ls mēnesī (!!) pirms nodokļu atvilkšanas (!!!). Tātad "uz rokas" ap 30Ls. Man liekas - komentāri lieki.

----------


## zzz

> Radio/elektronikas pulciņš skolā - tas ir labi, detaļas arī var nopirkt, tikai kur jūs ņemsiet to cilvēku, ko nolikt bērnu priekšā. Skola var atļauties tērēt algā šai personai ar kārtu 50Ls mēnesī (!!) pirms nodokļu atvilkšanas (!!!). Tātad "uz rokas" ap 30Ls. Man liekas - komentāri lieki.


 Nu pulcinsh dapustjim nedarbojas 24h/7d un pat ne 8h/5d nedeeljaa, bet gan driizaak viena vai divas nodarbiibas nedeeljaa. Protams eertaak un vienkaarshaak ja to vada uz vietas fizikas vai darbmaaciibas skolotaajs, nevis cilveeks no malas.

----------


## Didzis

Parādiet man kaut vienu fizikas skolotāju, kurš nobeidzis fizmatus un var ar āmuru no trim sitieniem kaut vienu trāpīt par naglu, kur nu vēl lodāmuru turēt rokā. Radiotehniku var mācīt tikai tāds cilvēks, kuram tā ir sirdslieta un tādu nav daudz.

----------


## janispu

Aizmirstiet par fizikas skolotājiem. Pēc dažiem gadiem fiziku un fizikas skolotāju varēs atrast tikai retā skolā un demonstrēt kā tādu dinozauru. Jau kādu brīdi neviens vairs fizikas skolotājus negatavo. Tāda ir reālā situācija.

----------


## janispu

Papildinājums. Fizikas skolotājam (vairumā gadījumu) jau tagad ir ar kārtu 30 - 40 kontakstundu nedēļā. Pēc tām viņš vispār nevienu vairs negrib redzēt, par kaut kādiem pulciņiem nemaz nerunāsim.

----------


## zzz

> Parādiet man kaut vienu fizikas skolotāju, kurš nobeidzis fizmatus un var ar āmuru no trim sitieniem kaut vienu trāpīt par naglu, kur nu vēl lodāmuru turēt rokā. Radiotehniku var mācīt tikai tāds cilvēks, kuram tā ir sirdslieta un tādu nav daudz.


 
Nu labi labi, druumajos padomju laikos to daljeeji elektronisko pulcinju, kaads jau nu mums bija, vadiija darbmaaciibas skolotaajs. Abet fizikas skolotaaji bija vpolnje okei chalis un onkulis, naglas sienaa gan jau ka iedziit maaceeja, nu, elektronikji nebija, bet tas jau kaa kuram.

----------


## Didzis

Es jau nesaku, ka visi fizmatus beigušie skolotāji neko praktisku nespēj izdarīt, bet pārsvarā tie nav radiotehniķi. Viena lieta ir urbt augstāko matemātiku, bet pavisam cita lieta lodēt shēmas. Teoriju jau mēs visi varam iemācīties un internetā tiešām ir ļoti daudz materiālu, bet ,aiz kura gala jātura lodāmurs, labāk tomēr redzēt praksē. Tieši praktisko iemaņu iegūšanai ir vajadzīgas nodarbības pasniedzēja vadībā.

----------


## Raimonds1

Varētu sākt ar Oma likumu un pretestībām, tad lēnām pāriet uz tranzistoriem(transistor resister) pretestības pārveidotājs un tā uz priekšu.
Teiksim I=U/R U=IR R=U/I, tad nelineārās pretestības jēdziens - kaut vai lampas sasilstot, mērvienības omi, volti, ampēri, NTC, PTC pretestības, testera lietošana, izpratne par grafikiem, līknēm - maiņstrāvas, līdzstrāvas, taisnstūra impulsi un tā uz priekšu.

----------


## GuntisK

Lai elektronikas pulciņi sāktu darboties vispirms ir jāizdomā ar ko piesaistīt skolniekus.Nākamais būtu pulciņa tehniskā aprīkojuma iegāde (tas ka skolas itkā nevar to visu atļauties ir pilnīgas muļķības),galu galā var piesaistīt arī Eiropas finanses tipa ar mērķi popularizēt tehniskās prasmes skolnieku vidū.Mums skolā piemēram atremontēja fizikas un ķīmijas kabinetus.Tehniskais nodrošinājums un materiālā bāze.Varētu piemēram izmantot detaļas no norakstītas aparatūras vai nestrādājošas sadzīves tehnikas.Nopirkt pāris multimetru e.t.c.
Un noslēdzot:vai tad nav patīkama sajūta kad esi kaut ko uzmeistarojis pats.Atceros kā visi skolotāji brīnījās kad zinātnisko darbu aizstāvēšanā pirms gada rādīju paša uzbūvēto metināšanas pusautomātu.  ::  Tā ka uzskatu ka šādi pulciņi būtu vajadzīgi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Problēma ir demokrātiskajā principā- tāds pulciņš interesē 2-3 skolniekus klasē, tātad, ja pūlītis izlemj, ka nav ko tur attīstīt, tad neko. Tāpēc Latvijas realitāte varētu būt virtuāls pulciņš ar atgriezenisko saiti- iespēju uzdot jautājumus. Pie tam ir diezgan liela atšķirība, ko konkrētais radioamatieris pats zina un prot un kā viņš to spēj pasniegt tādiem, kuriem nav gandrīz nekādu zināšanau, kā spej ieinteresēt.
Varētu, piemēram, vienoties, kā konceptuāli un interesanti skaidrot ar reāla'm shēmās tos paŠUS REZISTORUS, LOĢIKU, TRANZISTORUS UN CITUS KOMPONENETUS, GRAFIKUS UTT.

----------


## janispu

Lai elektronikas pulciņi sāktu darboties vispirms ir jāizdomā ar ko piesaistīt skolniekus.
Es arī uzskatu, ka ir nepieciešami pulciņi, kuros iemāca arī prakstiskas lietas darīt. BET, JOPROJĀM PALIEK ATKLĀTS JAUTĀJUMS - KAS MĀCĪS??
SKOLAS NEVAR ATRAST FIZIKAS SKOLOTĀJUS - TO MĀCA PAT PĀRTIKAS TEHNOLOGI, JO AUGSTSKOLĀ ŠIEM KAUT KAS NO FIZIKAS TOMĒR BIJIS!!!! PAR GRAŠIEM NEVIENS UZ SKOLU NEIES!!!!

----------


## HV freak

> varbūt vajadzētu uztaisīt sēriju ar vienkāršām shēmām un paskaidrojumiem, kā tās darbojas.
> es zinu, ka ir pilna gūgle ar tām, un itkā jau nav baigā jēga atkārtot to visu, bet - 
> ne visi prot angļu un nujau arī krievu valodu.
> ir ļoti daudz shēmu, kur parādīts gatavs verķis - nopērc detaļas, salodē un ies, bet pamaz ir tādu, kur būtu paskaidrots, kā tas viss darbojas, ar ko nodarbojas katra pretestība un kondensators, kāpēc tiem ir tādas vērtības (ar kondensatoriem ir īpaši īsi). ir gadijies novērtot situācijas, kad cilvēks ir uzlodējis vairākas shēmas uz opampiem, un citām mikrenēm, bet apzīmējums "darlingtona pāris" liek šim brīnīties - kas tas tāds?
> 
> būtu vienkāršāk uztaisīt vairākus vienkāršus rakstus, nekā mēģināt izgudrot, kāpēc neiet jaunieša X shēma, kas atrasta internetā.
> 
> un protams, paceļas pašapziņa, ka kautkas ir darīts lietas labā.
> 
> biki juceklīgi, bet cerams, ka ideja ir saprotama.


 

Tadel tevalo ir izveidojis ideju sturiti sava majaslapa http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.c...=1&main=1&lng=  , bet neviens nav ielicis tur kaut vai vienu shemu. tas tiesam sarugtina. man skiet, ka ta butu pati labaakaa virtuaalaa maciibu iestaade, tikai jataisa normaali apraksti.

----------


## GuntisK

Jā,diemžēl jāatzīst ka mazāk un mazāk paliek to jauniešu kam interesē elektronika.Interesantāk taču nodzerties.  ::  Nerunāsim jau par kādiem ceturtklasniekiem.To visu es saku no savas pieredzes- pašam man ir 18 gadi,draugu vidū izņemot mani tikai 3 reāli rukā elektronikā.Un visi mēs esam "samaučkas".Neviens fizikas učiks tiešām tev neieskaidros kā un kur izmantot to vai šito detaļu,kā salodēt pastiprinātāju vai citu eļektroņiku.Un vai tad tiešām nevienā Latvijas pilsētā nevar atrast kādus elektronikas entuziastus kas jaunajiem varētu vismaz ko jēdzīgu iemācīt.Un nav jau obligāti ar to visu nodarboties skolās- varētu izveidot kādu elektroniķu klubu.A cik reāli ir šādu pulciņu Latvijā kopumā?

----------


## dmd

jā, bet ideju stūrītī (ja nu reiz kāds sāktu to piepildīt) trūktu tas gājiens - no vienkāršā uz sarežģītāko.

----------


## GuntisK

> jā, bet ideju stūrītī (ja nu reiz kāds sāktu to piepildīt) trūktu tas gājiens - no vienkāršā uz sarežģītāko.


 Tā tas ir  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Pēc jūsu ieteikuma mēģināšu atdzīvināt Tevalo labo ideju stūrīti.

----------


## GuntisK

Vinchi tas būtu tikai apsveicami!  ::  Arī es biju iegājis Tevalo labu ideju vieta bet diemžēl tur neko neatradu.  ::  Tā tik uz priekšu.

----------


## HV freak

Man jāpaskatās savos krājumos   ::   Moš kādu labu projetu atradīšu, ko varētu ielikt ideju stūrītī   ::

----------


## HV freak

> Jā,diemžēl jāatzīst ka mazāk un mazāk paliek to jauniešu kam interesē elektronika.Interesantāk taču nodzerties.  Nerunāsim jau par kādiem ceturtklasniekiem.To visu es saku no savas pieredzes- pašam man ir 18 gadi,draugu vidū izņemot mani tikai 3 reāli rukā elektronikā.Un visi mēs esam "samaučkas".Neviens fizikas učiks tiešām tev neieskaidros kā un kur izmantot to vai šito detaļu,kā salodēt pastiprinātāju vai citu eļektroņiku.Un vai tad tiešām nevienā Latvijas pilsētā nevar atrast kādus elektronikas entuziastus kas jaunajiem varētu vismaz ko jēdzīgu iemācīt.Un nav jau obligāti ar to visu nodarboties skolās- varētu izveidot kādu elektroniķu klubu.A cik reāli ir šādu pulciņu Latvijā kopumā?


 Man pašam ir tikai 16   ::   ::   ::   Man ir paveicies, ka mans tētis ir tāds pats entuziasts, kā es. 
Skolas fizikas skolotāji tev var pastāstīt tikai teoriju, bet ne praksi. kas ir ļoti svarīga, jo no grāmatām to nevar iemācīties.
Būtu jau labi, ja būtu grāmatas no kurām mācīties, bet nav jau   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vinchi

HV freak būtu labi ja sagatavotu kādu no saviem dariņiem priekš labo ideju stūrīša, tas jau vienalga cik sarežģīts vai vienkārš projektiņš  :: 

Ir doma uztaisīt nelielu pamācību par mikrokontroleru programēšanu, kompilēšanu un pieslēgšanu. Jo MCU bija tas kas mani piesaistīja elektronikai. Ar analogo tehniku nēsmu uz tu  ::

----------


## GEmachine

Tā ideja, kas te izskanēja par to virtuālo pulciņu ir ļoti apsveicama. To pat varētu šaj pašā forumā organizēt, proti sastādīt pa visiem tādu kā plānu par to, kādas tēmas apgūstamas, izdomāt kas neskaidrs, ko vairāk "pasvītrot" un tad arī pa visiem var piedalīties diskusijā (piemēram tēma - kondensators, un tad varam dalīties zināšanās par to cik dažādi pielietojumi var būt kondensatoram, kā tas būvēts un kā darbojas. un turpat var arī uzdot katrs savus neskaidros jautājumus.) Un tā sākot ar pavisam vienkāršām tēmām, turpinot ar arvien sarežģītākām. Man pašam elektronika ļoti interesē (arī tikai 16) un visu ko zinu var teikt esmu izracies cauri dažādiem informācijas kalniem, un praktiski trenējoties. Vismaz pagaidām Latvijā uztaisīt katrā pagastā (vai vismaz rajona centrā) šādus pulciņus ie diezgan nereāli, taču šādi te virtuāli pulciņi varētu ieinteresēt arī tādus, kuriem elektronika ir pavisam uz jūs. Zinu vairākus cilvēkus, kuriem šis varētu interesēt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Varētu padomāt, kā izskaidrot 2 diezgan svarīgas lietas - kas tā līkne uz tās koordinātu ass ir un kā sākt ķimerēties ar tranzistoru.
1. Teiksim - uzzīmējam 2 līnijas uz rūtiņu lapas ar taisnu leņķi. Uz vienas atzīmēsim stundas un otras - spriegumu uz istabas lampas. Piemēram 7.30 ieslēdz uz 15 minūtēm, tad izslēdz uttt, paskaidrojumi, kamēr saprot, ka tas grafiks attēlo reālu procesu.  Tad sāk jau operēt ar herciem, 50 svārstībām sekundē, taisnstūra impulsiem, no kuru skaita sekundē ( un to platuma) ir atkarīga ierīces jauda. Tad tālāk ņem visādas raksturlīknes- pretestības uzsilšanu NTC un PTC variantā, kondensatora uzlādi un uzlādi, ar testeri pat var paņemt kādu raksturlīkni lielākam kondensatoram. Jāpadomā, vai šo procesu var attēlot ar animācijas filmiņu.
2. Tad ņem tranzistoru - kolektora kājai klāt gaismas diodi un austiņas ligzdu, sāk likt kopā pakāpītes, piliek pie bāzes un kolektora kādu megaomu, skatās spriegumus, starp plusu un mīnusu potenciometru, ieregulē spriegumu uz bāzes caur rezistoru,pamazām iet uz pastirinātāja konstrukciju utt. Saliek kādu un- ne vai- ne loģiku vai trigeri.
Idejas, ko un kā? Izstrādājam metodiku, kā no tā viena tranzistora nonāk pie loģikas vai pastiprinātāja un no 24 stundu istabas lampas grafika līdz 4GHz takts frekvencei kompim.

----------


## GuntisK

Es pats esmu uz "tu" ar analogo tehniku.Gribētu iemācīties programmēt mikrokontrolierus.Gribētos par to visu uzzināt tieši no šī foruma.Tiešām vajadzētu izveidot tādu kā virtuālo elektronikas skolu ar sadaļām :Audio,Kontrolieri u.t.t.

----------


## Didzis

Tas, ka visu nevajag jaukt vienā putrā, gan ir taisnība. Kontrolieru programēšana  ļoti atšķirās no zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju būvēs. Godīgi sakot es vēl nēsmu redzējis programētāju kurš labi lodētu(ja kāds tāds jūtas, tad tikai neapvainojaties). Laikam tās lietas nav savienojamas. Tā pat, nēsmu pārliecināts vai elektronikas pamatu apgūšanu vajag sākt ar mikrokontrolieru programēšanu. Varbūt vispirms iemācīties un saprast kas ir trigeris un kā tas darbojas.
Man ir salasījušās  daudz radiotehniskas grāmatas latviešu valodā(cik nu viņu vispār bija) un nebūtu slikti tās noskanēt lai varētu izlikt brīvai piejai internetā. Piemēram, grāmata jaunajam radioamatierim, kura izdota pirms gadiem četrdesmit. Ar interesi to pārlasīju un uzskatu, ka pēc tās var arī mūsdienās mierīgi abgūt radiotehnikas pamatus. Bišķīt varbūt jāatmet politika par to, ka radio izgudroja krievu izgudrotājs Popovs, bet tranzistoru darbības aprakstā jau politikas nav. Vienīgi, nav tā īsti laika veikt skanēšanas darbus un, ja atrastos kāds čakls amatieris, kurš šo darbu apņemtos veikt, tad labprāt iedotu savu bibliotēku.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu pamatus tiešām nevajag sākt ar programēšanu,bet ar to kas ir rezistors,tranzistors u.tt. Vajag tā sadaļas veidot-iesācējiem,un tālāk jau "prodvinutajiem" radioamatieriem.Varbūt izveidot Latvijas Radiomīļu Saitu?  ::

----------


## marizo

Īstenībā latviešu valodā ir maz literatūras par elektroniku, elektrotehniku.. Atceros, ka agrāk lasīju kaut kādu grāmatu ar dažādiem fizikas eksperimentiem, kā var iegūt elektību no Tie gan bija primitīvi ar šodienas zināšanām raugoties, bet toreiz likās gana saistoši.
Vispār es jau labu laiku domāju, ka tālākā nākotnē sarakstīšu kaut kādu literatūru par elektroniku iesācējiem.. Bet tas nebūs tik drīz!  :: 

Es arī varētu ar kaut ko vienkāršu piedalīties labo ideju stūrīša veidošanā. Tikai domāju, vai uz shēmām, platēm neattiecas kaut kādas autortiesības? Vienkārši, ja shēma un plate ir no kaut kurienes aizgūta..   :: 

Iedomājos, ka varbūt kā literatūru var kaut kur pieejamus izlikt, piemēram, lekciju pierakstus, konspektus vai kaut ko tamlīdzīgu?

----------


## GuntisK

Nu var jau likt norādes uz to kas ir autors.Par grāmatām-pašam man mājās ir kādas 4 latviešu valodā,no kurām viena ir reāli bieza-teorijas par lampu tehniku un vispār par elektroniku tur ir pārpārēm.  ::  Ja skenētu tad kādā formātā labāk, varbūt DJVU tas liekas mazāk vietas aizņem?

----------


## zzz

> Nu pamatus tiešām nevajag sākt ar programēšanu,bet ar to kas ir rezistors,tranzistors u.tt. Vajag tā sadaļas veidot-iesācējiem,un tālāk jau "prodvinutajiem" radioamatieriem.Varbūt izveidot Latvijas Radiomīļu Saitu?


 Saiti ta it kaa jau ir, bet niikuljo. 

http://www.elektroni.lv piemeeram. Man vinsh taa nevisai, jo tur cilveeki kaut kaa aizraavushies pribambasu un smukumu virzienaa, a reaalaa satura chiks un viss. Nee nu, inciatiiva un darbs jau apsveicami, bet uzsvars ne tur uzlicies.

----------


## Vinchi

Nepiekrītu ka nevajadzētu sākt elektronikas mācīšanu ar mikro kontroleriem un programēšanu.

Jo ir daudz vairāk jauniešu kuri programmē mājas lapas iekš php, java un vēl daži kuri ņemas ar delphi vai C. Domāju ka tādiem cilvēkiem MCU ir tuvākais ceļš uz elektroniku. Tas tā pēc manas pieredzes. Pēc tam sāk rasties interese par analogo elektroniku. Tipa kā uztaisīt digitālu temometru vai kā pieslēgt termopāru pie MCU.

----------


## GuntisK

Tad sadalam šitā -Ciparelektroniķi (?) un analoga piekritēji. Elektroniem.lv tiešām nav nekā pārāk izcila (ja kādu aizvainoju, iepriekš atvainojos.).Bet tādu reālu elektroniķu lapu Latvijā laikam nav.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> Nepiekrītu ka nevajadzētu sākt elektronikas mācīšanu ar mikro kontroleriem un programēšanu.
> 
> Jo ir daudz vairāk jauniešu kuri programmē mājas lapas iekš php, java un vēl daži kuri ņemas ar delphi vai C. Domāju ka tādiem cilvēkiem MCU ir tuvākais ceļš uz elektroniku. Tas tā pēc manas pieredzes. Pēc tam sāk rasties interese par analogo elektroniku. Tipa kā uztaisīt digitālu temometru vai kā pieslēgt termopāru pie MCU.


 Bet kā lai sāk būvēt uzpariktes uz MCU ja nav sajēgas par to, kas ir rezistors,kondensators e.t.c.   ::  Šīs detaļas arī spēlē lielu lomu ierīces darbībā,programma palīdz tikai īstenot paredzētos uzdevumus.

----------


## Vinchi

Pedagoģijā ir tāda intuitīvā mācīšanās metode. No sākuma saliec shēmu un pēc tam sāc domāt ko kas dara ievies modifikācijas.

Man šķiet lai pieslēgtu MCU ir jāzin mazāk nekā lai uztaisītu pastūzi uz TDA.

Pat ja nesaproti kas ir rezistors ja pierubīsi LEDu pie porta pa tiešo, tik ātri viņu nenosvilināsi  :: 

Un lai eksperimentētu ar elektroniku iesākumā pat lodēt nevajag mācet. Var paņemt http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=SD24N

----------


## M_J

Vajag kaut kādu motivāciju. Plika teorijas apgūšana, tranzistora raksturlīknes u.t.t. diez vai kādu varēs ieinteresēt. Mani nevarētu. Ieinteresēt varētu verķis, kas darbojas. Bet kaut kas tāds, ko nevar uz katra stūra par 30 santīmiem nopirkt. Pirms 30 gadiem bija vienkāršāk - "Jaunais Radioamatieris" rokā un uz priekšu - detektoruztvērējs bija īstā lieta ar ko sākt. Tagad diez vai kādu tas interesēs. Un nav jau arī, ko uztvert ar to detekoruztvērēju. Nesen tajā pašā Tevalo nopirku pusaudzim konstruktoru, no kura var samontēt robotu ar 6 riteņiem, kurš rāpo uz priekšu un atpakaļ. Pašreiz viņš to cītīgi lodē, mēģinu uzminēt - vai lai izpatiktu man un krātu pluspunktus, vai viņu tas tiešām mazliet ir ieinteresējis. Personīgi es jūtos mazliet tajā robotā vīlies - cerēju, ka tur būs izmantots kāds mikrokontrolieris, bet tur viss uz parastajām loģikas mikroshēmām. Tagad domāju, kā tajā verķī tomēr iemānīt to mikrokontrolieri, citādi sanāks tā: samontēs, protams, ka nestrādās, kopīgi atradīsim vainu, drusku paspēlēsimies un viss. Ja izdosies tur iemontēt mikrokontrolieri, tad varēsim tam robotiņam visu laiku iemācīt kaut ko jaunu, varbūt tik ātri neapniks un varēs mazliet konkurēt ar "ļauno" slepkavošanu datora ekrānā.

----------


## GuntisK

Atceros mana pirmā konstrukcija bija universālais indikators uz trīs tranzistoriem un gaismas diodes.Tad nāca blokģenerators (800 hz).Kā toreiz priecājos ka strādāja.  ::  Tas bija piektajā klasē.Un tad jau sākās-pirmais pastiprinātājs uz tda2003.Bet visā tajā teorijā neiedziļinājos ,bet galvenais ir zināt kādi izskatās elementi,kur tos izmantot.  ::

----------


## G-man

Nu man liekas, ka vajag sākt ar pamatelementiem, jo izprotot to darbību pats varēsi jau štukot, kā panākt vēlamo tos lietojot.
Man ir tāda grāmata "Pusvadītāju radioelektronika", kur pamatelementi tiek apskatīti, tad jau pastiprinātāji, OP un beigās pat no loģikas drusku.

----------


## Raimonds1

Var jau arī vienkārši neta saitus meklēt, tagad daudz kas ir ar multenēm paskaidrots. Manuprāt, pats svarīgākais ir grafiku un līkņu saprašana, jo, ja saprot, kas notiek, kad kaut kur IGBT vai kāds tur slēdzis ir vaļā 3 vietās un 2 nē un kā plūst strāva pēc grafikiem, tad jau ir pamats , lai PATS LASĪTU UN SAPRASTU. Te ir sevišķi jāpiedomā, kā to skaidrot .
Tāpat zinām darbību secīgums - no vienkāršākā uz sarežģītāko.

Bet nu intereses izraisīšanai - tiešām kaut kādus gatavus konstruktorus kur mikrene pareizi jāielodē un pluss pie pareizās vietas un viss notiek.

Vēl ir tāda lieta, ka ir jābūt metodoloģijai, ka tam, kas pagaidām neko nejēdz, to interesi neatsist, izraisīt un uzturēt.
Varētu publicēt izdevušos neta satus un latviešu, krievu, angļu grāmatu nosaukumus.

----------


## GuntisK

Šodien mēģināšu ielikt Labo Ideju Vietā kaut ko no saviem darbiem.  ::

----------


## Epis

Izlasīju visu garo rakstu, bij ļoti intresants.

Es domāju kad process jau pamazām virzās pareizās sliedēs un, notiek, tā saucamā izglītošanās caur internetu forumiem un citām privātajām lapām.
Ir tā tie kas grib kautko iemācītes tie arī iemācās ar vai bez citu palīdzības! bet nu lai tā kāds sāktu mācīties vaig spēcīgu motivāciju, kuras daudziem arī pietrūkst!

----------


## dmd

protams, var jau iemācīties tikai lasot grāmatas, bet tomēr cilvēks, kas saprot, kur ir tava kļūda un kurš normāli var atbildēt uz jautājumiem ir samērā neatsverams.

----------


## Epis

nu jā bet ja neviena cilvēka blakus nav kas kautko no elektronikas saprot tad vienīgā iespēja ir ie iet internetā un meklēt palīdzību tur (kas meklē tas atrod).
ja nebūtu interneta tad laikam vaidētu iet mācītes kādā skolā vai skraidīt pa biblotekām  ::

----------


## marisviens

Savaa elektronikas muuzjaa nevienaa skolaa par sho teemu neesmu gaajis. Maacijos paarsvaraa no graamataam un pieredzes. Tas man shobriid netraucee izgatavot praktiski jebkuru ieriici.

----------


## GuntisK

bet ko darīt tiem kuri grib kaut ko iemācīties -jāskraida uz bibliotēku?Man liekas ka vienmēr vajag kādu kurš izskaidrotu sīkāk.Arī es mācījos (un vēl mācos ) no grāmatām,žurnāliem,bet palīdzība vienmēr ir noderējusi.

----------


## Epis

reālā dzīves palīdzība ir laba lieta un sava veida ekskluzivitāte jau mūsdienās bet virtuālā palīdzība varētu teikt ir otrā vietā aiz reālās tākā ja nav reālās tad jāizmanto to kas ir virtuālo vai grāmatas (trešā vietā aiz virtuālās) 

Es tā pat pats mācos tikai manas grāmatas ir .pdf formātā ja tās būtu reālas grāmatas un katalogi, pamācības tad man visa izstaba būtu pilna ar viņām un esu izlasījis tik daudz kad nemaz nevaru saskaitīt, bet skaitam vaidzētu būt lielam ar 3 nullēm un tas viss 1.5 gados un vispār tas infromācijas apjoms ir tik milzīgs kad dažreiz grūti viņu sagremot! 

;------------------------------------------------------ off topic:

Vienozīmigi esu pateicīgs kad internets man dod pielķuvi pie infromācijas kuras apjoms ir neizmērojami liels un tas kas spēs (zinās angļu valodu) viņu izmantot (izfiltrēt, sagremot) būs milzīgs ieguvējs! 

es pie štiās pēdējās atziņas ilgi piedomāju, gribās to nosaukt par sava veida filozofiju. 
Atcerējos vienu TV pārraidi par vienu filozofu (pasaules slavenāko) un viņš tā runāja ka vienkārši vari stundām klausīties un galvenais par jebkuru tēmu itkā viņš visu zinātu par visu  ::  un tur vēl rādija filozofu skolu es tur toč gribētu aiziet un pafilozofēt kopā ar viņiem. he he

----------


## Didzis

Būtībā internets ir viena liela miskaste, pa kuru jāgrib un jāprot rakties, bet grāmatas palasīšanu pirms aizmigšanas tas nekad neaizstās. Es uzskatu, ka internetā jāprot divas valodas- angļu un krievu. Vismaz radioamatieru lietās noteikti. Krievu amatieru konstrukcijas brīžiem pārsteidz ar savu vienkāršību un lētumu, un galvenais darbojas.

----------


## marisviens

Nevajag nekaadu biblioteeku. Man iesaakumaa bija paaris graamatu un dazji zjurnaali. Nevajag meetaaties no vienas lietas uz otru. Iesaakumaa taisiiju to, ko zinaashanas ljaava. Taisot es ieguvu pieredzi, kas ir neatsverama un viedi padomi te nepaliidzees. Patiesiibaa pietiek ar vidusskolas kursu, ja fiziku kaartiigi maacaas. Ja sastopos ar to, ko nezinu, piemaacos klaat. Nav jeegas maaciities maaciishanaas peec. Dizsh tautas vadonis teica - straadaa un maacies.
Pastaa vajag pasuutiit zjurnaalu "Radio". Es to uztveru kaa izklaides zjurnaalu. Neburos ap to un zinaashanas galvaa nekalju.

Maris

----------


## GuntisK

Atvainojos ja tevi aizvainoju Marisviens. Radio -izklaides žurnāls?  ::  A no kurienes tad tu rāvi daudzās shēmas pēc kurām Tu (atļaušos tā uzrunāt) esi būvējis "savas" konstrukcijas?12 to 220 pārveidotājs toč ir no Radio ar IRL3205 ja nemaaldos galā, citas arī noteikti ir parautas no šī žurnāla(Igora Nečajeva shēma).To jau pēc plates topoloģijas sapratu.  ::  Un nevajag jau taisīt baigo firmas noslēpumu, slēpt shēmas.Vienreiz tev prasīju Pentagona shēmu- lūdzu, bet par maksu.  ::  Zini toreiz točna ap sirdi ne tā palikās.Domāju ka tautieši būs izpalīdzīgi, a fig.Nu i kas, ka paprasīju-neiesi jau zaudējumos,gribēju tikai pats sev uztaisīt.
Sorry par offtopu,bet rezumē ir tāds,ka sanāk ka reti kurš tev mūsdienu "biznesa" pasaulē ies palīdzēt par velti,dāvāt savas zināšanas citiem.  ::  Bēdīgi, bet tā ir.
Pārsvarā pietiek ar vidusskolas kursu ja labi mācās-to Marisviens.Te nu atvainojos, bet pēc tagadējiem sūda standartiem (atkal atvainojos par šādu izteicienu, bet tā ir) nihrena no jēdzīgā, kas varētu noderēt elektronikā tā arī neiemāca (pats mācos 12.kl) ja nu vienīgi Oma likumu.Apskaidro tikai kas ir radio un viss, cita nekā gandrīz nav.Šādas zināšanas var iegūt tikai praksē ko jau minēja Marisviens aka Māris Slanārs+ja vēl izskaidro sīkāk.

----------


## GuntisK

Man pašam grāmatas šķiet vērtīgākas par internetu.

----------


## Didzis

Par žurnālu Radio es Marisviens pilnīgi piekrītu, tāds izklaides žurnāls vien tas ir, ko palasīt pirms gulētiešanas, vai braucot vilcienā. Kādreiz, pirms gadiem trīsdesmit, slavenais muzikas ierakstu tiražētājs Lapinskis arī tieši tā pat izteicās. Tad es kā jauns puika nevarēju saprast, kā tādu žurnālu var tā kritizēt. Jau sen arī nonācu pie tāda paša secinājuma. Tas laikam ir atkarīgs no zināšanu līmeņa elektronikā. Kamēr esi amatieris elektronikā un taisi prieka pēc shēmiņas savām vajadzībā, tikmēr žurnāls apmierina, kad kļusti par profesionāli(pelni naudu ar radiolietām) tad Radio paliek par īsu. Žurnāls Radio jau ir arī paredzēts amatieriem, tā kā viss kārtībā.
GuntisK, par to shēmu došanu un pamācīšanu ir visādi. Man jau arī nepatīk, ka atnāk cilvēks un prasa, lai es iedodu shēmu un vēl visu priekšā izstāstu. Cita lieta, ja atnāk jaunais censonis ar daudzām shēmām un jautājumiem par tām. Tad es redzu, ka cilvēks mēģina iebraukt tai lietā un ir meklējis informāciju. Štrunts ka garām un shēmas nekam neder, bet cilvēks vismaz ir centies. Tādās reizēs es palīdzu ar prieku un nekad nēsmu liedzis  konsultāciju un padalījies ar kādu shēmu.

----------


## Epis

Varbūt jums analogās elektronikas dzekiem ir kādas grāmatas Lv valodā bet par digitālo elektroniku (mikrenes +to programmešāna) tad tur galīgi nekā nav un īstanībā arī nevar būt jo neviens taču neies tūlkot katras mikrenes modeļa pamācību to mikreņu ir tukstošiem katra ar savām īpašībām (perifērijām) un tur ir vesela jūra ar .pdf grāmatām par visādām tēmām no kuras tad jāfiltrē tā informācija pašam. 

Par gataviem piemēriem tad protams kad firmas kas izstrādā kādu produktu neies mētāties ar shēmām un kodiem  ::  bet pats mikroshēmu ržotājs jau standartā dod tev veselu jūru ar piemēriem(kodiem) dažādās nozarēs kur var pielietot viņa mikreni + ir arī Open sorce kodi (un visādi projekti) kur jau gatavs produkts (kods i pa velti) bet 99% gadījumu tie koda piemēri der tikai kā parugs (idejas līmenī) jo katram tomēr ir savas induviduālās vajadzības un kods ir jāpielāgo vai vispār jāpāraksta.

Reāli jau neviens internetā neliek gatava produkta (ar ko var baigi nopelnīt) shēmas un kodus tie visi paraugi kas vai nu ir morāli novecojuši vai arī kāds jau ir nopelnījis uz viņu pietiekami daudz kad pasludina viņu par Open sorce, viennozīmīgi kad mācīšanās nolūkos tie piemēri ļoti noder! 
latviešu valodā es vēl nešu redzējis nevienu Open sorce kodu (no kādas firmas)   ::

----------


## Didzis

Tā jau ir, ka grūti internetā atrast gatavus shēmu risinājumus, bet tāpēc jau es pieminēju krievu valodu. Mums par laimi krievu tautai ir plaša dvēsele. Princips tāds, pats nospēru un vēl citam iedošu. Pie krieviem var atrast daudz  gatavu shēmu.

----------


## Vinchi

Es parasti shēmas ko man vajag atrodu ar http://images.google.lv

----------


## marisviens

Dzirdeeju zeelabas, ka es nedodot sheemas...
Man ir pazinja, dziedaatajs. Vinjam reizeem vajag kaut ko sataisiit, TV, radio vai liidziigu. Mantu stiepj man un uzskata, ka par sviestmaizi, draudziibas vaardaa man tas ir jaadara. Vienu reizi man process piegriezaas un es vinjam paluudzu - kameer es laboshu tavu tehniku, Tu pie mana loga dziedi... Kopsh taa laika esmu pieskaitiits nelabveelju pulkam.
Nedomaaju, ka plika sheema tev buutu liidzeejusi, bet gatavot siiku ieriices aprakstu es netaisiijos.. par velti nee.
Elektronikaa viss ir ljoti vienkaarshi - pati sarezgjiitaaka lieta sastaav no vienkaarshaam lietaam. ir tikai jaasaprot, ko katra no taam var veikt un buusi zirgaa;).
Man nav sheemu! tas ir - nav taadu, kuras labi straadaatu jebkuraa izpildiijumaa.
Ieriices ielicis briivai apskatiishanai.
http://www.ltn.lv/~aa/
Domaaju, ka tas paliidz daudziem savas ieceres novest liidz galam.

----------


## GuntisK

> Dzirdeeju zeelabas, ka es nedodot sheemas...
> Nedomaaju, ka plika sheema tev buutu liidzeejusi, bet gatavot siiku ieriices aprakstu es netaisiijos.. par velti nee.


 Netika arī prasīta toč toč visos sīkumos.  ::  Viss ko man vajadzēja ir tikai ierīces darbības princips un lai ir shēma ar ko salīdzināt.
Nu netika shēma, pats izdomāšu.Neiešu jau klanīties visu priekšā lai iegūtu kau kādu shematikas "brīnumu".Negribu radīt konfliktsituācijas, bet varēji jau izpalīdzēt.

----------


## Raimonds1

varētu te likt tādas iesācēju shēmas, kas palīdz pašā sākumā izprast principus
esmu ielogojies bildeZ p lv
kā liek to bildi iekšā šeit

----------


## GuntisK

Priekš tiem kas vēlas iemācīties strādāt ar mēraparatūiru, bet tādas uz doto momentu nav,te ir links:
http://images.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=h ... v%26sa%3DN

----------


## GuntisK

Bāc!Nemaz nedomāju ka tas ir tik aizraujoši.  ::  Te var gan ar oscilogrāfu paspēlētis,gan ar multimetru.Bet pats galvenais -iemācīties elementu apzīmējumus un citas svarīgas lietas.Lūk ko vajag iesācējiem.  ::  Viss saprotami-ar šādām spēlēm arī var piesaistīt jauniešu uzmanību.

----------


## GEmachine

Tiešām noderīgi un interesanti. Paldies

----------


## GuntisK

Nav par ko!  ::

----------


## juris90

::  veči es arī iemācijos tur noteikt gan mikroshēmu kajiņu nummurus gan noteikt pretestības pretestību pēc krāsām!un tas nav nemaz sarežģīti.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

::   ::   ::  Es zināju ka šitais kādam noderēs!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## juris90

::  tā tik turpināt!

----------


## GuntisK

::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://datuve.lv

----------


## EngineerJD

Nu ko, nepiekrītu!



> Par žurnālu Radio es Marisviens pilnīgi piekrītu, tāds izklaides žurnāls vien tas ir, ko palasīt pirms gulētiešanas, vai braucot vilcienā. Kādreiz, pirms gadiem trīsdesmit, slavenais muzikas ierakstu tiražētājs Lapinskis arī tieši tā pat izteicās. Tad es kā jauns puika nevarēju saprast, kā tādu žurnālu var tā kritizēt. Jau sen arī nonācu pie tāda paša secinājuma.Tas laikam ir atkarīgs no zināšanu līmeņa elektronikā. Kamēr esi amatieris elektronikā un taisi prieka pēc shēmiņas savām vajadzībā, tikmēr žurnāls apmierina, kad kļusti par profesionāli


 Priecājos, ka manā īpašumā ir pēdējie 564 šā žurnāla izdevumi. Esmu iepazinis daudzus citus žurnālus arī: piem.: Audio, Audio X Press, Circuit Cellar, Nuts & Volts, Electronics World (Wireless World), The Audio Amateur, Glass Audio un citus, un jāsaka, ka radioamatierim ar šo žurnālu radīsies plaša perspektīva!. 
Ja runājam par pieminēto tiražētāju, (lai gan viņi ir divi brāļi) ar Juri esmu cieši sastrādājies TOREIZ tehnikas jomā, un tas neapstiprina Tevis pieminēto Viņa šī žurnāla noliegumu. Viss jāpieņem un jālieto max. objektīvi (reizēm tas ir pretēji subjektīvam spriedumam).

Jānis [/quote]

----------


## Didzis

Katram jau savādāk, bet man žurnālus ir aizstājis internets. Ja arī parādās  interesants raksts žurnālā Radio, tad drīz vien jau kāds krievs ir ielicis tā kopiju internetā. Skatos pēc žurnālu saraksta, ka Tu EngineerJD interesējies par audio lietām. Es arī vienu laiku lasīju dažādus žurnālus par audio, bet tad sapratu, ka tajos viss iet pa riņķi. Faktiski jau tiek publicētas vienas un tās pašas muļķības par skaņas virzienu vados, par pastiprinātāju piestrādāšanos, par atskaņotāju adatu asināšanu piramīdās u.t.t.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki
Varbuut kaads nav pasuutiijis pastaa zhurnaalu "Radio", bet grib zinaat, kas tur rakstiits.

http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/R/''Radio''/

----------


## Raimonds1

Vareetu kaadas sheeminjas ielikt, esmu beidzot ielogojies bildez dot lv   ::

----------


## Jon

Sen, pamatskolas laikos, kad pieredzes nebija nekādas un zināšana tikai pamazām krājās, bija milzīga vēlēšanās darboties. Čiks vien mums sanāca, jo tik ļoti pierunātais fizikas skolotājs pats nebija diezkāds amatieris un entuziasts. Katastrofiski trūka kvalitatīvu detaļu. No tā, kas palika pāri izjaucot vecu radio, neko prātīgu nevarēja uztaisīt. Veikalā nekā nebija; tikai katrs desmitais no tranzistoriem bija darbderīgs. Daudziem interese noplaka, jo darbošanās nevainagojās ar veiksmi.
Pirms pāris gadiem apmeklēju skolas jubilejas pasākumu un kādā starpā vaicāju direktoram par elektronikas pulciņa esamību. Man iekrājies daudz visa kā pa šiem gadiem, varētu tādu skolas pulciņu apgādāt gan ar detaļām gan mēraparātiem (toreiz mums nekas vairāk par parastāko testeri nebija). Diemžēl saņēmu noliedzošu atbildi. Galvenais iemesls - nu nav, kas varētu un gribētu nodarboties ar potenciālajiem jaunajiem tehniķiem. Ienāca prātā doma, ka varētu, kā saka, tīri sabiedriskā kārtā bez algas pāris vakarus nedēļā 
ziedot šiem jaunuļiem. Labākais atalgojums būtu, ja kāds no zēniem izvēlētos inženiera elektroniķa specialitāti.
Bet tā nu ir sanācis, ka dzīvoju un strādāju citā pilsētā un brīvā laika praktiski nav...

----------


## sharps

jaa ideja jau laba par shiem pulcinjiem. galvenais jau ir detalju un meeraparaatu truukums. ja nu kas varu noziedot detaljas kuras vairs pats nelietoju.

----------


## dmd

nevaru piekrist. 
gana labs testeris maksā nedaudz virs piečuka. spaini ar krievu traņiem un la3 arī bez sevišķām problēmām var atrast. principā pie atiecīgas samaksas arī pasniedzējus, bet prakse tāda, ka īstenībā trūkst interesentu. 
jaunieši pirmā setā spīdošām acīm sāk būvēt n-simtvatīgus pastiprinātājus un pie tā, ka viņu garadarbi sāk rūkt un kūpēt arī interese beidzas. kā darbojas tranzistors un kā uztaisīt kautvai visparastāko multivibratoru, intereses nav.

upd: un strādāt ar mērinstrumentiem arī negrib mācīties. reizēm šķiet, ka prasme darboties ar oscili ir kautkāda zudusī druīdu māksla.

----------


## sharps

parasts testeriitis ir nopeerkams pa 5Ls. bet ja gribees nomeeriit L vai C, tad var naakties shkjirties jau no kaadiem 40Ls.
piekriitu svariiga jau ir ieintereseetiiba.

----------


## Didzis

Ar mēraparātiem tiešām nav tik traki. Protams, jauns oscilogrāfs maksā milzu naudu, bet labu krievu laiku oscilogrāfu var nopirkt par 30Ls. Nevajag jau arī uzreiz elektronikas apgūšanas pirmsākumos pilnīgi nokomplektētu darbnīcu. Paklīstot pa tirgu ladgalīte, vai veikalu Satelīts, var atrast tīri labus un galvenais lētus mēraparātus. Vārdu sakot, problēma nav naudā, bet gan cilvēkos, kuri gribētu nodarboties ar elektroniku. Te forumā apgrozās pietiekami daudz kvalificētu elektroniķu, kuri noteikti būtu gatavi sniegt privātas bezmaksas konsultācijas jaunajaiem elektroniķiem, tikai kautkā nav to gribētāju mācīties. Var jau protams visam "kosties cauri" pašu spēkiem, bet kaut vai iemācīties pareizi noregulēt zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju skolotāja vadībā būs daudz ātrāk un galvenais netiks bezjēgā izdauzīta kaudze tranzistoru.

----------


## MONKEY

Pulciņu nepaliks vairāk, tikai izudīs tie, kas ir. Ar šo ir problēmas. Man skolā prasija kādā pulciņā gribētu iet. Itkā Ieminējos, bet tādu, kas būtu tiešām ar mieru bija tikai pāris, un kurš tad gribēs strādāt tikai ar pāris cilvēkiem. Nu manā skolā arī vispār ir diezgan maz skolēnu, nu kā jau laukos. Tāpēc labi vien ka ir šāds forums, kas vismaz kaut kādā veidā aizstāj pulciņu. Pulciņu vietā tagad forumi   ::  . Katrā gadijumā man ši forums patīk, to ko gribu arī uzzinu. Elekrtonikas vispār interesē. Sākās tieši ar akustiku.

----------


## Raimonds1

Šodien tomēr ir daudz vairāk materiālu, tajā skaita ļoti labu, tas pats openbookproject

http://www.falstad.com/circuit/index.html
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... pical.html
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... l_fast.gif
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1573&st=0&sk=t&amp;sd=a&start=360
http://hobby-electronics.info/course/html/index.html 
http://www.qsl.net/xq2fod/Electron/Magnet.html
http://www.faqs.org/docs/electric/Semi/SEMI_4.html
http://101science.com/transistor.htm
http://www.hobbyprojects.com/T/transistor_circuits.html
http://webpages.ursinus.edu/lriley/ref/ ... node4.html
http://www.science-ebooks.com/electroni ... rcuits.htm
http://www.4qdtec.com/mvibs.html
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/tran.htm
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/tran.htm
http://www.falstad.com/circuit/index.html 
http://datuve.lv/raksts/1570/Elektronika
tikai vajag interesi un kaut kadu strukturu, kas iedod pakapenisku materiāla saprasanu un aizies.
Trauce, protams, slinkums, platīšu spraušanas sindroms

----------

Piekrītu Vinchi un domāju , tas ir jāatbalsta!!!!!

----------


## parols

nu ko vel domā netā taisīt virtuālu pulciņu? moška varu kko pamēģināt palīdzēt sameistarot tik serveris būs pašam jadabū,jāadmino un saturs jāliek iekšā,jāreklamē u.t.t. 
vispār pa tādu progu var pāris tulkstosus profi noplēst,bet es trennējoties kāda meenesha laikā varētu uzmaukt

----------

